# Highest level of formal education



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Out of idle curiosity, what's your level of former education. I checked and was suprised _anyone_ (university-wise) had offered a PhD.  That's a lot (and a bit much) in this industry don't you think? Then again it is in Hospitality Administration. I already know how far I want to go in this industry and what level of education is needed.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In order of completion: 
B.A. in Speech and Dramatic Arts (minor in Comparative Literature -- French and Russian)
M.B.A. in Management and Organizational Behavior
A.O.S. in Culinary Arts and Restaurant Management

And much of what I learned getting the first 2 has helped me use the third to the best advantage.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

If all that is genetic, I'm set for success!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BA French, UC Berkeley 1976
BS Computer Science, Cal State Hayward 1984
DC Life Chiropractic College - West, 1988


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

A.S, Johnson and Wales 1983
B.A. U of Texas 1984 - Business Admin.
M.B.A. Pepperdine 1989


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well sheesh................Im almost afraid to post. (Yeah right  ) I noticed there wasn't an option for "some college". Im not embarrassed to say that I opted to work and take care of my baby first.  I can get my degree anytime but kids grow fast. It will also help that Im older now and actually KNOW what I want to do this time. Im going for an AOS in Restaurant Management.  


Until then......online college courses! There's no such thing as "too late".  I know a millionaire CEO who went back and got his GED......many years later.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Good for you Shawty cat! And you are right they do grow fast and you ARE doing the most important thing you'll ever do in your life. Parenting an adventure that never ends.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Why thank you Fodigger.. :blush: That's where I got my multitasking skills for my Exec Asst job. Anyone who can feed a kid, cook, do laundry, iron, help with homework, balance a checkbook, and paybills while changing a diaper can handle any job that comes along. I found work to actually be LESS stressful.    

And for those of us out there who think its way too late to go to college......there is a thing colleges offer called credit for life experience.  Ahhhh.....I can hear those wheels turning.

Oops....gotta go. Have a baby to feed, merchandise to ship and a kid to pick up from Kindie. Whew.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Great Thread Culinarian!!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you very much, SC!!!!!  But I don't think I did anything special. I _ALWAYS_ post school-related questions. I am making a conscious effort to limit them, though.  I'm a member of several message boards, foodie-laden and otherwise. This is by far my absolute favorite!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh btw SC you can call me just plain ol' Jeff if ya like. I also answer to "hey you", "yo chef" and a few pet names my wife gave me that under NO circumstances will I ever reveal.  It's bad enough she calls me it in the presence of my mom. 

Don't worry, it's a G-rated name


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I was never a school person. My brother OTOH *thrives* in a classroom environment. The only thing I ever wanted to get out of a classroom was *me.*

Then came cooking school. I was able to get valuable *hands on* lessons. I take after my father...If I can't learn it with my hands, I don't need to know it.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I guess I'm going to fall into the minority...I have no degrees just 3 years of stuggling attempts. I am proud of the fact that I began art school/college when I was a sophmore in high school because my art teacher took a special interest in helping me. I also won a scholarship in a national level competition (it was based on art, grades and a letter from a teacher).........but I blew it and didn't go to the school (Bradley)......then I won another scholarship for advanced study from the art school I was attending, and never finished. But my family life wasn't at all supportive during those years. I'd go to school in the morning and wonder if I would be homeless at the end of the day.

AND I still haven't graduated from the school of hard knocks.....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Not everyone is meant for the academic world.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanx everyone for your votes. I didn't know we had doctors (PhD's) on here, wow!!!!!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Unschooled and raised among the savages. Not to worry, though. I wear shoes to work.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

So we all can count on Peachcreek to know the primal cuts, right?


bad joke, I know


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Doctor of Dental Medicine, from my home country, 1996
AOS in Baking and Pastry Arts, CIA New York, 1999
Almost went to MBA school but am still very busy so I might have to take it some other time.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey Pastrychef_Den:

Is it true what "they" say about dentists and chiropractors (I'm the resident chiro, FYI): that half of the chiros and dentists aren't practising after 7 years? I'm no longer in practise and therefore nothing insinuated.


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Koko!

Been a dentist for 7 years already but has no intention of practicing, so far . I really love working with food so I think I might continue working in the industry for some time. I never practiced since i passed the dental board exams. I went to culinary school a year after the boards. Who knows, I know it will be a good falll back in case things doesn't work out with the food business. Business has been great so far.:chef: 

Good Day!

pastry


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

There are places where are harded to be driven meaning movtivating,in my home town which is a part of nyc was really hard for me to grad. from highschool,there was so much negative enegy around me...But somehow i manage to pass..lol..As i look back to my highschool days i realize maybe it was not the kids in highschool,maybe it was me being lazy..lol..maybe..Always wanted to be a model,well thats not a fun career,or maybe not,but things happen for a reason..now i am 24 and i think i went very far for my age as a pastry chef.....those are my thoughts..bye.


----------

